# WONDER FALL



## NorthernWinos (Nov 2, 2008)

Post your fall photos here.....

Share the beauty....


----------



## NorthernWinos (Nov 3, 2008)

Another beautiful fall day....Way above average temperatures for this part of the country....Got to 70° today....

A Wonder Fall sunset, so beautiful even the Moon was watching....









Was able to work outside all day....Getting all the Fall chores done....Weather going to turn on us tomorrow night...Rain, Rain, Rain and then snow by Friday.....

So, it goes.


----------



## grapeman (Nov 3, 2008)

Very serene photos NW. Those are some warm temps! We will be getting that weather starting tomorrow. Mid 60's all week!


----------



## Wade E (Nov 3, 2008)

Us too with the weather. Spent yesterday cleaning up all the leaves in the yard as for once the windy days last week took all the leaves off all my trees as far as I can see. Winterized the tractor and tuned up the snowblower Its coming!


----------



## NorthernWinos (Nov 3, 2008)

Today I dragged out the rolls of snowfence...we'll wait for a nasty day to put it up ..[like usual]

I put straw over the strawberries, hated doing that before they freeze, but they could be covered with snow soon....I stuffed straw in the dog houses and kennels too....Then hung tarps on the kennels to keep snow from drifting over their houses.....They are only out there if we go someplace...Spoiled dogs sleep in the bedroom once snow flies.

Did the compost in the rows of the future Raspberry and Blackberry rows....and covered the compost piles for winter...

Got all the recyclables ready for a trip to town....

Jim beefed up his deer stands today.....Firearm Deer Season starts on Sat...Might have some tacking snow and temps in the 20°'s that morning....

Busy day....Running out of stuff to do outside....except for Jim's corn crop....It has finally dried down enough to harvest and more rain coming...He has combined on frozen ground before....

Dread the thought of winter coming, especially after such beautiful weather.....
Maybe we'll have an awesome winter that will never get rude and brutal....Dream On!!!!


----------



## K&GB (Nov 3, 2008)

Wow. Reading this I understand why the population triples here this time of year. Temps were mid- 80s today, down from the 90s the last couple of weeks. The roads are congested with RVs, and the Walmarts (all three) are jam packed with shoppers. The pickers are out in force in the citrus groves. Miles and miles of fields that were brown dirt last month are turninggreen and blue-green with all manner of lettuce and leafy plants. The alfalfa gows here year round. Seems like they mow it and bail hay every six weeks or so. And for reasons unknown to me, they rotate a flock of sheep around these fields this time of year. 


I'm looking forward to cooler temps in Dec so I can move my carboys out into the garage.


----------



## hannabarn (Nov 3, 2008)

WOW!! NW I'm happy to see you are getting your energy back! Glad to see you are feeling a little better! We have the same weather as you. In the 70s today and maybe tomorrow. But we know in this part of the country it won't last long! We had an 8 point buck and a flock of turkeys on our lawn this morning, so hunting season is coming closer!


----------



## NorthernWinos (Nov 3, 2008)

K&amp;GB....Yes...you live in paradise...Enjoy your seasons.

Fresh lettuce sounds good....as well as the citrus. 

Must be time that you make some Citrus Mead.....


----------



## JWMINNESOTA (Nov 4, 2008)

Ken, those sheep are probably brought down from northern AZ for the winter. Back in the 70's they used to actually drive them down walking, was something to see. Aja was the name of a big sheep rancher, his family's herds may be what you see there now. Keep on the lookout for Big Horns, they can be attracted to the sheep and sometimes will come down out of the hills and graze along side them. Ahh, the population increase would be the "snowbirds" coming from the northern states for winter....kinda like the sheep!


----------



## RkyMtnWine (Nov 4, 2008)

Let you guess where this was taken.. Picture taken Oct 12th






Tip.. for those of you living in NE should be easy


----------



## NorthernWinos (Nov 4, 2008)

RkyMtnWine said:


> Let you guess where this was taken.. Picture taken Oct 12th
> 
> 
> 
> ...



That is a really pretty spot...no matter where it is.


----------



## NorthernWinos (Nov 4, 2008)

With an approaching storm on the horizon I thought I would go out and say goodbye to the last of the fall colors....






























It was great while it lasted.....
*Edited by: Northern Winos *


----------



## K&GB (Nov 4, 2008)

JW, 


The title "Snowbird" has apparentlytaken on a derogatory meaning around these parts, (not sure why) so the politicaly correct among us refer to them as our "Northern Visitors", much like our "Southern Visitors" from across the border.






Here's some "fall" pics from the Burton household in Yuma, AZ.


(Wish I knew how to tile these like NW...)








A "High Bisquit" that survived the summer heat.








Lavendar Lantanna.








Cape Honeysuckle.








The Jackaranda tree.








The pool is covered for the "winter".








The corner bed needs work. Most of it died over the summer. The two bougainvillas at the top and the orange lantannas at the botttom are new.


Not sure if anyone remembers the view back in the Spring. It's a bit different....








Everything in pots died (some of it more than once). The Manuka grapes (trellis by the chairs) I planted almost died but look somewhat better than they did in August. We've learned a lot about what will grow and what won't here in the desert. I'll see about posting a few more pics when fall really does come down here.*Edited by: K&GB *


----------



## Wade E (Nov 4, 2008)

Love the pics and absolutely love then pool!


----------



## NorthernWinos (Nov 4, 2008)

Beautiful....Guess we all have to find plants that are survivors in our cliamts.

To 'tile' the photos.....
When I RESIZE them I choose the HANDHELD smallest size. 
When I POST the photos I use PhotoBucket and....
When adding them to the POST I don't put any spaces between the IMG COPY/PASTE action.

Did that make any sense????


----------



## K&GB (Nov 5, 2008)

All except photo bucket. No experience with that. Gina uses flickr, but I upload the pics directly from our computer. I'll play around with it next time and see what I can figure out. Posting pics takes a while, and I tend to run out of patience. Reminds me of waiting for wine to age.


----------



## RkyMtnWine (Nov 5, 2008)

nice pics everyone... I agree, takes forever to load pics.. also it takes two or three times before it will load... looks like its going to work and then everything goes blank.


----------



## grapeman (Nov 5, 2008)

I use Google Chrome just to load the pictures. It is another web browser. Uploads take seconds not minutes like in Explorer. I post quite a few pictures and it got very frustrating trying to get them loaded.


----------



## RkyMtnWine (Nov 5, 2008)

is google chrome a freebie and easy for computer dummies to use?


----------



## NorthernWinos (Nov 5, 2008)

Google Chrome is a Freebe....It is pretty easy.....It works good for UpLoading photos to this Site as well as to any place you get your photos developed....faster than most.

I had a problem with it locking up or disappearing....So went back to FireFox Browser and use PhotoBucket for the photos....You can Upload a bunch of photos at a time to your FREE acccount and then Copy and Paste to this Site.

PhotoBucket kind of nice, they store all your photos, so if your computer ever crashes you have them there.


----------



## RkyMtnWine (Nov 5, 2008)

I know first hand about losing photos, about 1500. computer hard drive crashed and no recovery. Depressing part about that was majority of photos was of grandaughter.. from birth on.


----------



## NorthernWinos (Nov 5, 2008)

Can relate to loosing all the digital photos,had a computer die and lost those, then this one crashed and lost more.

I UpLoad my favorite photos right away to get printed to WalMart, then pick them up when I am in town.....I Upload them in the original size, so the quality of the prints are better. They keep your photos for years in albums....so you can always go there and get copies for on your computer....





*Edited by: Northern Winos *


----------



## jobe05 (Nov 5, 2008)

I have about 50,000 pictures on my computer along with a genealogy file that the data file alone is over 60 megabytes in size. To help protect that and other files on my computer, I have everything of importance in 1 file on my desktop, I then have a 200 gig external hard drive that I use to back everything up on. 

My son has an external case that you can put a standard hard drive into for external storage. Once in a while, I'll get a 40 to 60 gig on ebay for $10 and use that for my back ups. Right now I have a few of them so Ill probably just take some of tje older ones and reuse them.

I have become accustomed to backups....... and a backup for that........ and a backup for that.........


----------



## NorthernWinos (Nov 5, 2008)

Good idea....I should put more stuff on disks or BackUp externally.


----------



## Waldo (Nov 5, 2008)

I use Carbonite online storage to back up all of my pictures/video/documents, etc. 

Pretty cheap insurance


----------



## JWMINNESOTA (Nov 7, 2008)

Fall indeed as I looked out the back door this A.M.






So I had to make sure...ran to the front door...






A quick glance over at the Mayo house...YUP , its fall alright!


----------



## grapeman (Nov 7, 2008)

Is that fall there, or just late July?



I think we beat you out here this year. We had a couple inches or so at home las tweek, but less than an hour away, there was a foot and a half of that pretty/ugly stuff!


Love your pictures.


----------



## NorthernWinos (Nov 7, 2008)

No snow here yet....but they say this PM...Then just cold tomorrow.


----------



## swillologist (Nov 7, 2008)

We had a dusting this morning but it is gone now. I guess fall have come to the heartland.


----------



## NorthernWinos (Nov 7, 2008)

We had 1.21" of rain over the past day...It would have been a lot of snow had the temps been 10º colder.....

Now the temps are down to 32° so I went out and recused teh rain gauge and put it away.

Was suppose to snow here this PM, but all the moisture seems to have went South....we are still having some blowing mist....

Not pleasant outdoors....I am sure the Deer Hunters won't mind tomorrow morning.


----------



## RkyMtnWine (Nov 7, 2008)

No doubt your in a rather decent deer hunting area. I only made it to northern MN a few times for deer hunting.. Usually stayed around the glenwood area.. Have not made it back for deer hunting in quite a while. Dont miss the hunting, just the gathering for the hunt with family and friends up there. Well, if you go out side... MAKE SURE YOU WEAR RED!!


----------



## NorthernWinos (Nov 7, 2008)

Lots of Comradery and Fore-Play today.....


----------



## grapeman (Nov 7, 2008)

I'm almost afraid to ask about that one! 


I managed to get my muzzle loading deer, but so far have struck out trying for a regular season buck! They are beginning the chase phase of the rut and are getting a lot more active here. I have been having herds move through mornings and evenings, but haven't seen a good buck yet! The other day I heard one scraping the tree just out of my sight. I checked it out the next day, and I would love to get that one in my sights. He tackled a big tree and left a pile of bark inches thick under the spruce tree.


Good luck to you and Jim!


----------



## hannabarn (Nov 7, 2008)

RkyMtnWine said:


> No doubt your in a rather decent deer hunting area. I only made it to northern MN a few times for deer hunting.. Usually stayed around the glenwood area.. Have not made it back for deer hunting in quite a while. Dont miss the hunting, just the gathering for the hunt with family and friends up there. Well, if you go out side... MAKE SURE YOU WEAR RED!!</font>[/
> QUOTE]
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## RkyMtnWine (Nov 7, 2008)

Oops Gad.. how long has it been blaze orange.


----------



## NorthernWinos (Nov 7, 2008)

It's BLAZE ORANGE</font> here too....


----------



## PolishWineP (Nov 8, 2008)

It's been *blaze orange* for many years. Bert is out in the cold and wind this morning. I found our bird bath, several inches deep, frozen through this morning. Brrrr...



Time to bake cookies and bottle some wines!


----------



## NorthernWinos (Nov 8, 2008)

Cookies???? Did someone say cookies???
And...maybe a little wine sampling????

Sounds like a good day for a hunting 'widow'. 

I cleaned out some stuff out of the fridges....




And made a big batch of Taco Soup...


----------



## NorthernWinos (Nov 8, 2008)

Woke up to this...






It hasn't gotten out of the 20°s today.....

Put the flannel sheets on the beds....

Guess the hunters are liking the 'tracking snow.....'


----------



## RkyMtnWine (Nov 8, 2008)

No snow here yet... Nice day 57 degrees
My acreage.. 12' by 24', one concord grape, and one just planted this year, one blackberry bush. This is also my area for the Jalapeno, habanero, beets, carrots, onions, turnips, and tomatoes. For a small area got quite a bit out of it.






The strawberry patch area... and onion, bell pepper and peas
Also had sweet corn and indian corn along the fence


----------



## Wade E (Nov 8, 2008)

Way to use the land!


----------



## NorthernWinos (Nov 8, 2008)

You really grew a lot in that small area....would be nice if you could expand and grow even more stuff...

Have you asked neighbors if you can 'use' their land???

I am sure you are the kind of person who is always looking for wild fruits too.

Enjoy the journey.


----------



## RkyMtnWine (Nov 9, 2008)

A little to much maybe NW. I did crowd the grape vine with the hot peppers... Hmmm maybe the concord wine will have a little bite to it. Also had quite a few veggies in pots. Next year I am going to extend the one garden by the strawberries so I can plant a wine grape. I am restricted as to where I can plant... full sun issue. Squirrels were really a problem this year.. Set out live trap.. able to relocate 15 of them. I amusually in the hot tub by 3am... heard a squirrel in my trap... at daylight I went to the trap and the dang thing changed color... "black with white stripe"... made my morning interesting for sure.
Even made spot for flowers


----------



## NorthernWinos (Nov 9, 2008)

Nice pink Lily....Is it a DayLily?????


----------



## RkyMtnWine (Nov 9, 2008)

I believe so. I purchased it at wally mart... it was on sale and no tag with it. Not really up to speed on flowers. This pic is another one of my garden helpers.


----------



## Wade E (Nov 9, 2008)

They are so cute!


----------



## RkyMtnWine (Nov 9, 2008)

I hear they taste just like chicken. Knucklehead destroyed my corn crop


----------



## NorthernWinos (Nov 9, 2008)

We hate Raccoons...They are cute tho.


----------



## PolishWineP (Nov 9, 2008)

Yeah, it's hard when the cute are so destructive.


----------



## grapeman (Nov 10, 2008)

RkyMtnWine said:


> Let you guess where this was taken.. Picture taken Oct 12th
> 
> 
> 
> ...




I thought that looked like Mirror Lake in Lake Placid, but you threw me when you said folks in NE would recognize it- I thought you meant Nebraska



.


A lot of folks think that the Northeast US is wall to wall city, but there are millions and millions of acres of woods and wilderness- millions alone in the Adirondack Park.


----------



## RkyMtnWine (Nov 10, 2008)

Oops... been through Nebraska many times... cannot imagine they have anything even close to that scene. Now I am stepping on some cornhusker toes.


----------

